# 15% Off Evans Cycles Spitalfields



## ChrisKH (22 Jun 2010)

I have a 15% off voucher for the above to be used on clothing or accessories (not components or bikes) by 30th June 2010 which I'm not going to get to use. Can't be used against any of their existing discounted/sale items. Let me know if interested. 

Ditto, 10% off any of their Stage 1 or Stage 2 services at same branch. Same time limit applies.


----------

